# B14 front bumpers



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

I got in small accident and cracked my front bumper. Its not that bad cause now i get to get a new bumper. I think i wanna go stock, for the sleeper look or maybe a nice but not to crazy after maket one. My question is whats the differences between all the stock bumpers for the B14. If you can post pics, i would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here you go ::
in order from top to bottom ::
-- 98 200sx , 99 sentra
-- 95/96/97 200sx , 98 sentra
-- 95/96/97 sentra


----------



## NismoUrje (Jun 26, 2003)

I like the 95 - 97 200sx bumper the best. You can either use the foglights, or run a CAI tubing to the fog light hole. Sleeper .... zzzzzzz.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Nismo20SER said:


> *I got in small accident and cracked my front bumper. Its not that bad cause now i get to get a new bumper. I think i wanna go stock, for the sleeper look or maybe a nice but not to crazy after maket one. My question is whats the differences between all the stock bumpers for the B14. If you can post pics, i would really appreciate it. Thanks. *


Or you can have a body shop change you factory bumper like mine

http://www.importspeed-south.com/IDRC-081102/DSCN4945.jpg

See no license plate hole anymore.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

thats the only thing i dont like about that bumper, the license plate holes. how much did that cost you? i was looking at the 98 200sx one because it has no license plate hole.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I say go with the 99.
Has fog light holes and I think goes low enough to the ground.

Seth


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

about $250


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The 99 is different, but i don't think it works with the car.I say go with the 95-97 200sx one.It also has the foglight holes and works with the car better.While you're at it, youo may wish to use a 98 Sentra grille, or a 95-97 JDM Sunny grille to set it apart a little.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

will the 99 go on my 95 with no mods? also besides stillen are there any other lips you can add to this bumper?

oh yea, thanks omega and eveyone else who has posted here.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

all bumpers/body kits are completely interchangeable between all 95-99 200sx or sentra. should be the exact same mounting


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

Every part I have bought for my car off of e-bay or a web site, they have all said it fits a '95 - '98, yet me having a '99 has not been a problem and all the parts have replaced just fine. If you want to go with an after market bumber check out, http://www.grounddynamics.com and they have some nice bumpers there.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

thanks for the info. but i didnt see any front bumpers for any nissan.

sorry about that, i found the bumpers. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've got a 95 200sx bumper if you want it


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nismo20SER said:


> *will the 99 go on my 95 with no mods? also besides stillen are there any other lips you can add to this bumper?
> 
> oh yea, thanks omega and eveyone else who has posted here. *


The stillen lip is made for the 95-97 200sx and 98 sentra bumper. And Im pretty sure that he stillen lip wont fit on the 99 bumper.


----------

